# My 1st try at a real Theater



## 85ramchargerse (May 30, 2013)

I got my first big screen for my birthday (at age 10) in 1979 a 57" Mitsubishi fold out front projection, was pretty cool for the time, and I still have it and it still works. But since I bought my house this is my first attempt at building an actual theater room. so far pretty happy with everything but always trying to upgrade things. I will be posting pics of room as soon as I get ceiling painted flat black so I can put them in the finished rooms part of this site (even know its never really finished)

Equipment:
Optoma Pro160s Projector
DaLite 110" 16:9 screen (was a pull down but cut off screen and mounted on wall with crown molding around it)
Sony STR-DH820 avr
Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu Ray Player
RCA dvd player/burner
Pioneer CLD-D504 Laser Disc Player
HP Computer windows 7 with HDMI video and digital opt. audio
4 external hard Drives equaling 9 TB
Playstation 3 (1st gen. so I can still play my ps2 games)
Exxis cctv system (so my friends can keep an eye on their cars while there here, since I did away with the windows)

Speakers:
Cerwin Vega D-9 fronts
Cerwin Vega VE-5C center
KLH Bookshelf side surrounds
Marantz Model 400 Rear surrounds

3 subs
Klipsch SWV sub (in front under center channel)
2 Sony SA-W2500 ( in both rear corners) 

other:
entire wall of bookshelves holding 3000+ dvds/blu rays PS2/3 games and laser discs
sectional couch with rope lights underneath
posters-Bullitt, In Like Flint, Wargames and Slave Girls From Beyond Infinity

well that's my set up as of right now (subject to change in 5 mins.):coocoo:


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great theater! You should post some pics!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's required to show pics maybe he missed that at sign up just kidding I'd like to see the old Mitsubishi set up that's crazy you still have it and it works.


----------



## 85ramchargerse (May 30, 2013)

ok ok i'm posting pics of all systems now should take me about an hour

and ya its crazy but I take care of my stuff my grandfather beat it into me at a young age and I thank him for it


----------

